# Рецидив грыжи



## Allilyiya (21 Апр 2019)

Здравствуйте. 26 марта мне провели операцию по удалению грыжи l5 s1.Она сдавливала корешок s1, болела нога по ходу сидалищного нерва,были онемения.Слабости не было.
Вот на днях вернулись симптомы те же, что до операции.Сделала мрт, показало рецидив грыжи.Вопрос в следующем, если мрт не показало компрессии корешка,почему вернулись симптомы?Про кисту врач сказал так, трогать ее не нужно.

Мрт
Пoясничный лopдoз сoхpaнeн. Пoзвoнки с умepeннo выpaжeнными кpaeвЬ|ми
экзoстoзaми,нeoднopoднoй стpyкrypЬ| за cчeт субxoндpaльныx измeнeний. Кopтикaльньlй
слoй нopмaльнoй тoлщиньl. Кoстньlй мoзг, нaxoдящийcя в тeлax пoзвoнкoв, имeeт oбыннyю
интeнcивHocтЬ MP-сигнaлa.
oтмeчaeтоя снижeниe вЬ|сoтЬ| идeгидpaтaция дискoв в сeгмeнтax L5-S1.
Диcк LS-S1 вЬ|стoит кзaди цeHтpaлЬнo-пapaмедиaннo нa 7'3 мм, дeфopмиpyя зaднюю
пpoдoлЬнyю связкy. MeжпoзвoнкoвЬle oтвepстия нa этoм ypoвнe нe сужены.
Пoзвoнoчньlй Кaнaл paвнoмepньый, бeз пpи3нaкoв стeнoзa.
Cпиннoй мoзг oднopoднoЙ стpyктypы, дoстaтoчнoгo диaметpa. Эпикoнyс нe измeнeн,
кopeшки кoнскoгo хвoстa диффepeнциpyются. Пo зaднeй пoвepxнoсти тeлa S3, пo сpeдиннoй
линии, oпpeдeляeтся oкpyглoe oбpaзoвaниe сигнaлa сxoднoгo с ликвopoм, paзмеры дo
17x30 мм.
Кoнyс спиннoгo мoзгa paспoлoжeн oбьlчнo нa ypoвнe L1 и paздeляeтся нa кopeшкoвыe
нити кoнскoгo xвoстa. кapмaн твepдoй мoзгoвoй oбoлoчки имeeт нopмaлЬнyю тoлщинy.

ЗАКЛЮЧЕНИЕ: Дегенеративно-дистрофические изменения поясничного отдела позвоночника. Задняя грыжа диска L5-S1 без признаков невральной компрессии на момент исследования. Периневральная киста S3.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Апр 2019)

Если слабости нет, то пока оперировать не надо.
Надо лечить.


----------



## Allilyiya (21 Апр 2019)

Как посоветуете лечить?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Апр 2019)

Тему про лечение боли в спине нашли?


----------



## Allilyiya (21 Апр 2019)

Поищу.Спасибо


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Апр 2019)

Вот тут тема развивается https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/29767/page-2#post-390640


----------

